# Kaufberatung ( GamerPc )



## Tricanon (5. September 2014)

Guten Abend,

die Frage ist schnell geklärt : Ich habe vor mir einen neuen Pc zu besorgen, der Aufgrund meiner Eltern direkt vom Markt gekauft werden muss und dadurch nicht zusammengestellt sein darf, habe ich mir diese 2 Pc's ausgesucht. 
Jetzt die Frage an die Communtiy : Welcher dieser Pc's ist besser oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge ? 

1.
HP ENVY PHOENIX 810-202NG Gaming-PCs kaufen bei Media Markt
2.
HP ENVY Desktop PC 700-304ng PCs g

Der Pc wird hauptsächlich fürs Spielen benutzt.

Ich bedank mich schon mal im voraus für die Antworten !


----------



## iPol0nski (6. September 2014)

Also erstmal zu denen die du aufgeführt hast:
Der erste hat eine Stärkere Grafikkarte aber dafür einen schwächeren Prozessor 
der zweite hat dafür mit dem i7 einen deutlich besseren Prozessor aber dafür wurde wieder bei der Grafikkarte gespart.

Wenn du dich zwischen diesem beiden entscheiden musst würde ich dir den ersten Empfehlen, da dieser für die nächsten Jahre völlig ok sein sollte, während du beim zweiten zwar einen starken Prozessor hast ,dieser aber beim spielen durch die Grafikkarte gebremst wird.

Besser wäre da schon dieser PC hier abgestimmt: HP ENVY Phoenix Desktop PC 810-205ng Gaming-PCs kaufen bei Media Markt hier wurde sowohl eine Starkte Grafik alsauch ein guter Prozessor eingebaut.
Ich wollte aber nur mal angemerkt haben(vielleicht stimmt das deine Eltern auch um) dass man einen PC mit den gleichen oder sogar besseren Komponenten für ca 900€ zusammenstellen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2014)

Also, für Games wäre der erste PC mit dem Core i5 und der GTX 770 deutlich besser, weil die CPU ganz gut ist und die Grafikkarte derzeit auch für maximale Details reicht. Der zweite PC wiederum hat die bessere CPU, aber die Grafikkarte ist deutlich schwächer als beim ersten PC - und die Grafikkarte ist derzeit noch das bei weitem viel wichtigere als die CPU. Aber der zweite PC hat eine bessere "Basis", falls Du mal später nur per Grafikkartenaufrüstung nen Top-PC haben willst. Bis dahin hättest Du dann aber eine Grafikkarte und - weil die CPU derzeit noch keine sooo große Rolle spielt - eine Spieleleistung, die ca 30% schwächer als beim PC mit der GTX 770 ist.

Allgemein sind aber beide für die verwendeten Bauteile sogar preislich ganz okay, aber man könnte in der Tat für 900€ auch selber einen PC zusammenstellen, der eine Top-CPU mit der guten Grafikkarte verbindet und schneller als die beiden wäre.


----------

